# When are you all most happy?



## olifreed (Mar 23, 2015)

Hey everyone, when are you all at your most happiest in your every day life?
Mine is always when I can relax and be all alone at home. It is just the best tbh. When I am home alone i feel great and when someone else gets home it is kinda annoying! So when do you all get most happy?


----------



## Ovski (Jun 28, 2014)

Hehe, I know what you mean. I like being alone sometimes too. 


I think I feel the most happy when I'm in love with someone. That person tends to give me a lot of positive energy, and I can use that energy in my work and private life.


----------



## olifreed (Mar 23, 2015)

There is just something about being alone and relaxed which I like so much! and ye i get what you mean but loving someone can be very stressful as well


----------



## vanishingpt (Mar 9, 2012)

The happiest I am is when I am laughing so damn hard, I can't breathe and just end up collapsing on the floor laughing LOL. Sometimes I start tearing up too, which is even more hilarious because the things I laugh at are just ridiculous.

The other time I'm most happiest is when I am with other people and we're all just on the same wavelength. It's a beautiful sense of connection and calmness. That's when everything just feels right and falls into place.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Um? probably when I'm sleeping. I worry too much when I'm awake.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

I'm most happy when I'm together with my kids, and my parents. It just sort of feels like home now. I miss my kids so much. Every other weekend is not enough, that's just a joke, I don't know who ever thought that was fair, but they were high on something.

I'm also happy with the girl I'm seeing. She makes me feel alive, I look forward to seeing her, she makes me happy  I hope I do the same for her. I think I do. She's one of the few people left in the whole world that can make me smile, and make me laugh.


----------



## hickorysmoked (Mar 7, 2010)

It really depends for me. When I'm on the train and I get a good inspiration to add to my story and it fits perfectly, or when I get surprised with an empty house. Also, at the end of the day after work with a beer and a black and mild, best feeling in the world. My coworkers are funny, and when we click and laugh like crazy is a good time as well.


----------



## Cmasch (Jan 24, 2015)

Being alone at night, or when I get complimented or told I'm good looking by a woman. I'm still shocked each time it happens and it always feels just as good. It makes me feel good for that day, and then I crash back down and hate how I look again lol.


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

I've known pure ecstasy when I could laze about with no worries and a plentiful supply of food. I guess it's a good thing I'm relatively simple to please, but I don't have the money for it.


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

Coming home for vacation after a semester of school and taking a dump in the comfort of your clean and polished bathroom.
Finishing a large assignment that took many days
Taking clothes out of the dryer and smelling their holy cleanliness
Playing piano when no one's around
Putting on warm socks


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Right now, when I'm spending time with my girlfriend.


----------



## DistraughtOwl (Mar 1, 2014)

I hate being stuck at home all day but there seems to be a better feel about it after you've been out doing things all day. Particularly after a nice meal out and then picking some snacks up for home later while I watch some youtube videos or a movie. 



RandomNobody said:


> I am most happy when i make it to the end of my todo list without procrastinating and can relax without guilt


I think it has something to do with this. I hate feeling guilty when relaxing. If I haven't done anything during the day I feel like I haven't earned it.


----------



## 7th.Streeter (May 11, 2011)

vanishingpt said:


> The happiest I am is when I am laughing so damn hard, I can't breathe and just end up collapsing on the floor laughing LOL. Sometimes I start tearing up too, which is even more hilarious because the things I laugh at are just ridiculous.
> 
> The other time I'm most happiest is when I am with other people and we're all just on the same wavelength. It's a beautiful sense of connection and calmness. That's when everything just feels right and falls into place.


This^

I love to laugh...

and be w/ people I vibe with. just bring my energy up


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

Any positive social interaction gets me high.


----------



## Esteban (Dec 8, 2014)

exercise, CBT, meditation, reading a good book, epiphanies, playing a thrilling video game, hiking alone, going for walks or jogs or bike rides in the middle of the night, solving difficult puzzles


----------



## Tadashi (Oct 17, 2012)

When everyone in my house is sleeping. No annoying noises around, just the night and the solitude, a peace that I can't have during the day.


----------



## forgetmylife (Oct 1, 2011)

when: I'm high, seeing or watching something funny/laughing, listening to music, feeling loved, or talking with my friends


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Usually by late night or midnight-ish, when every thing has wind down and most people are asleep or have taken refuge in their "space". Then I can too do so, have some quiet peaceful time to myself, doing whatever I want, while feeling like having others to relate to me in doing the same.



RandomNobody said:


> I am most happy when i make it to the end of my todo list without procrastinating and can relax without guilt


Yep, exactly.


----------



## bitterfly154 (Dec 28, 2014)

Hmm... When I've finished a feel good movie or a cathartic book and... After paying my bills?  Seriously, it's the times that I self-reflect; the moments where I have a bright idea that would provide solution to a problem, and those instances where I just realize something that somewhat answers my "Why" questions during the times that "it didn't work out."


----------

